
In development: Guidance for Chronic pain assessment and management - DanBC
https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/indevelopment/gid-ng10069
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because long term pain is sometimes discussed on HN, and
there's confusion about how it's treated and the reasons for that. This is
often seen in threads that talk about opioid misuse.

I wanted people who care about this to see this guidance as it's being
developed.

NICE (National Institute for Health and Care Excellence) produces evidence-
based advice for English health and social care providers. People can expect
their providers to be following the guidance (although there's not much in the
way of enforcing it).

